# Large neonic die off claimed



## D Coates (Jan 6, 2006)

http://greenfoodmagazine.com/37-mil...field-treated-neonicotinoid-class-pesticides/

My wife asked me about this article. Is this new or a rerun/rehash to try to get folks riled up (and coffers filled) again? The article was written April 22nd but states the corn was planted a "few weeks ago." Assuming 3 weeks and that means folks are planting corn in late March in Canada? Seems a bit early to say the least. This makes my BS radar begin to howl.

"Green Food Magazine" undoubtedly has an anti GMO, anti pesticide agenda and from what I read this is chalk full of 1/2 truths to catch the ill-informed. Can anyone speak to the actual time frame of this supposed die off and the cause (planter dust)?


----------



## cheryl1 (Mar 7, 2015)

I would be shocked if they were planting corn in Canada at that time. I'm in Indiana and we just started 2 weeks ago. Maybe if you had all your hives downwind of a major seed delivery, and they were open and you were waving frames around in the dust while the augers were delivering seed to your holding tanks, maybe.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

This "story" has been reprinted over and over. Here is one from 2014:
http://www.schwartzreport.net/37-mi...s_decline_gmo_corn_fieldsthash-vzmk8ipu-dpuf/

... how about 2013 ... http://www.seattleorganicrestaurant...se-of-honeybees-suppressing-immune-system.php


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

Rehash, the dates just don't work. Its been discussed on Beesource as well. My guess is this publication likes to break out some "oldies" from time to time to keep the readership energized. 
You gotta love these numbers. 37,000,000 bees in 600 hives calculates to 60,000+ per hive , in Canada, in March no less. Now theres a beekeeper for ya.


----------



## jwcarlson (Feb 14, 2014)

I posted this awhile back when a similar website re-ran this old story... it's laughable.  This was February maybe? Someone was getting bent out of shape on Facebook about it. I just said, "How do they plant the corn through the snow? And how many bees are foraging in Canada in February?"

http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?321887-37-Million-Bees-Dead


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

That's some tough corn being planted by some crazy farmers !


----------



## jwcarlson (Feb 14, 2014)

Ian said:


> That's some tough corn being planted by some crazy farmers !


I bet it's about ready to tassel by now.


----------



## Nabber86 (Apr 15, 2009)

_A new study published in the Journal Proceedings of the National Academy of Sciences revealed that neonicotinoid pesticides kill honeybees by damaging their immune system and making them unable to fight diseases and bacteria._

Neonicotinoids kill bees by damaging their immune system? 

That's a new one for me. These pesticides kill bees by binding to receptors in the central nervous system. We have know that for at least 25 years.


----------

